# homemade bowfishing arrows?



## bailebr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

cheapest way is to just buy an already made one....you dont need but 2 arrows at most. we shoot at least one night a week on the boat and i carry 2 with me....the same 2 i have carried for 3 years from stingray to carp. only thing i have changed are the tips when i cant resharpen them anymore.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

I used to put a fiberglass blank shaft inside a 2315 aluminum and then put that inside a 2512 aluminum it was heavy but it lasted and killed alot of fish for me.


----------



## algdog (Jun 13, 2005)

I use to make my own , I took a hollow carbon and epoxied a 1/8" ss rod to the inside . heavy skinny and really penetrated the water well


----------



## mwing (Jan 8, 2020)

bailebr3 said:


> cheapest way is to just buy an already made one....you dont need but 2 arrows at most. we shoot at least one night a week on the boat and i carry 2 with me....the same 2 i have carried for 3 years from stingray to carp. only thing i have changed are the tips when i cant resharpen them anymore.


This seems to be the way to go. Don't need to go too crazy spending $$...


----------



## TRADDART (Sep 30, 2019)

You'd have to order the tips anyway so I'd just buy a few. But if you want to D.I.Y. have at it! The steel rod in epoxy seems like a good idea. I have a couple fishing arrows, guess I planned to bowfish 20 years ago and never did, now the tips are rusted out. They seem to have solid fiberglass shafts. 

Successful bowfishing might take some skill.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

the orange fiberglass driveway markers make good bowfishing shafts.

then would have to get the heads and slide system. 


like was said,easier (and really more cost effective) to just buy them premade,


and you only really need 2 at most.


----------

